# Who is managing the "new" Bay Bridge Fishing pier?



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone know who will run the pier? Will it be leased or city ruin? (run)


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing settled yet.


----------

